# Test drove a 180hp Dodge Dart manual trans today



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got to tell you the Dart is pretty **** fast and fun to drive with the manual trans and 180hp. It felt just as solid as the Cruze and the handling was about as good too. The Cruze is quieter and feels more refined but when you get the Dart up around 4k on the tach with your foot on the floor it really scoots. One place where the Dart falls down is the motor sound at idle. I don't know if it's the multi-air stuff in the valvetrain but the motor is very noisy when you're stopped.

I might get one someday maybe a year from now when they are thick on the ground and you can get a good deal. Horsepower can be fun.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...engine (tappet, valve clatter) noise or exhaust sounds? Normally, a turbo tends to muffle/purr exhaust sounds


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

We were excited for the SRT-4 Dart, but after looking at pictures of it, we were really disappointed. It's hideous! Fun or not, I don't want to be seen in it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Darts just like the Cruze look better in person then in pictures but the Cruze is certainly a better looking car all around!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cruze only looks good in person because they don't show you the Eco with the chrome wheels (IMO the best looking model). Alright, I suppose I can check it out in person. I DO want to test drive the SRT-4 model


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I hated the Powerband. Nothing, nothing, ZOOOM.

It does go really nicely, but it's very very hard to drive smoothly. 

Also, the interior materials are cheap, my foot caught on the under dash thing, the transmission is clunky, and the clutch isnt very progressive. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

good. Competition is healthy. GM needs to bring their A game on the mid cycle refresh.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd rather get my hands on an Alfa. The Dart is a bastardized Alfa. I grew up in Alfa Romeos and learned to drive in them. When I was looking for my first car, Alfa was talking about bringing a new spider back to the US. I ran out of time waiting and ended up purchasing a Pontiac Fiero 2M4. If I had waited for the Alfa I would still be waiting.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I've got to tell you the Dart is pretty **** fast and fun to drive with the manual trans and 180hp. It felt just as solid as the Cruze and the handling was about as good too. The Cruze is quieter and feels more refined but when you get the Dart up around 4k on the tach with your foot on the floor it really scoots. One place where the Dart falls down is the motor sound at idle. I don't know if it's the multi-air stuff in the valvetrain but the motor is very noisy when you're stopped.
> 
> I might get one someday maybe a year from now when they are thick on the ground and you can get a good deal. Horsepower can be fun.



Sounds like what they said about my 1992 Olds. Acheiva SC(180 HP with a 5 speed). Had the HO 2.3 16 valve engine(first of its kind) and there were complaints about engine noise but I never heard the engine noise they were talking about till @ 5000 RPMs. No need to "tune" this car!!! LOL Fun to drive until I was pulled over for drag racing when I was 20 yrs old(talked my way out of it). Then I got rid of it to get a 4dr sedan which turned out to be quicker and more nimble Eagle Summit ESI automatic.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the noise I heard was in the valvetrain. Definitely not an exhaust sound. Sort of clattery but you couldn't hear it at speed. The acoustic isolation in the Cruze is excellent, not so much in the Dart. I didn't think the interior materials were cheap and I like the seat better than the Cruze.

The reason I was at the dealer in the first place was to buy a Ram hemi pickup. I traded in a plain Jane GMC 4.3 V6 195hp with a 4sp automatic and bought the hemi with 20" wheels, 6sp auto and a few items that feel luxury compared to the GMC. Stuff like power windows and a carpeted floor, lol. I owned the GMC for 2-1/2 years. Paid $15.5k new and got $12k trade-in and a smoking deal on the Ram too. It had a $27k sticker and I got it for $19,995. So it was the old truck plus $8,000.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Cruze only looks good in person because they don't show you the Eco with the chrome wheels (IMO the best looking model). Alright, I suppose I can check it out in person. I DO want to test drive the SRT-4 model


I guess people forget how stunning an LTZ RS model is :th_coolio:


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw a Dodge Dart on the road last week the car is ugly looks like a old school Neon under a new name.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Patman said:


> Sounds like what they said about my 1992 Olds. Acheiva SC(180 HP with a 5 speed). Had the HO 2.3 16 valve engine(first of its kind) and there were complaints about engine noise but I never heard the engine noise they were talking about till @ 5000 RPMs. No need to "tune" this car!!! LOL Fun to drive until I was pulled over for drag racing when I was 20 yrs old(talked my way out of it). Then I got rid of it to get a 4dr sedan which turned out to be quicker and more nimble Eagle Summit ESI automatic.


I had the same HO Quad4/5spd in my first car when I was 16: 1990 Beretta GTZ. No power around town, but wind it out and it was a different story. I had that car doing probably 130mph the first week or so I got it. Speedo went to 120 and it was way past that. To be young & dumb again. haha


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

chaser x said:


> I saw a Dodge Dart on the road last week the car is ugly looks like a old school Neon under a new name.



I completely agree. Some of the online pics seem decent, but the car looks terrible in person. It just looks like a reworked neon. Very cheap and childish looking.
The advertising photos are very misleading for it. 

The side/rear profile looks like a prius in my opinion. lol, same car different tail lights.
Even with the winter wheels on, my Cruze looks so much better than those two! It looks stout and agressive, while they look bulbous and cheap.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> We were excited for the SRT-4 Dart, but after looking at pictures of it, we were really disappointed. It's hideous! Fun or not, I don't want to be seen in it.


I thought this was still a rumor. I know announced the new RT (or GT as they call it).


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> I thought this was still a rumor. I know announced the new RT (or GT as they call it).


GT is the new RT and RT will (possibly) become a redundant overlap of both the GT and SRT4, or otherwise a big f-ing failure. The GT badging is a lame move IMO and I suspect an attempt to gain Ford market share by confusing people/mimicking Ford. Might as well put ST on it. But Dodge says the original Dart sported a GT badge before anyone else and they're going back to their roots  

Sorry but I think Dodge needs to stick to trucks. they can't even make a decent super car. (let the flame war start)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> GT is the new RT and RT will (possibly) become a redundant overlap of both the GT and SRT4, or otherwise a big f-ing failure. The GT badging is a lame move IMO and I suspect an attempt to gain Ford market share by confusing people/mimicking Ford. Might as well put ST on it. But Dodge says the original Dart sported a GT badge before anyone else and they're going back to their roots
> 
> Sorry but I think Dodge needs to stick to trucks. they can't even make a decent super car. (let the flame war start)


They can't make a good truck either. Apparently the new Ram has impressed people, but for the past what, 15-20 years, they paled in comparison to a Ford or Chevy.

Jeep was all they really had going for them, but they ruined that too.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Just how the new Ford escape is a copy of the Honda CR-V.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Just how the new Ford escape is a copy of the Honda CR-V.


Not really. Escape > CRV. Ecoboost ftw! Nicer interior too. 

The Escape refresh was long overdue. People don't want truck-based SUVs anymore - it's more about the crossover now. They've been making basically the same car since my sister's 2001 Escape. It was a good vehicle though. Very powerful V6.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Just how the new Ford escape is a copy of the Honda CR-V.


Both are ridiculously ugly IMO. The escape has no A$$ end - completely flat in the back.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

As of now there is no "confirmation" of an srt-4 Dart. Just as there is no confirmation of a SS Cruze.

In fact I was talking with a few gm employee friends and they were saying it is very UNLIKELY that an SS Cruze will ever be released. They said that Chevy wants to keep the SS badge on the Camaro and Chevy SS.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> They can't make a good truck either. Apparently the new Ram has impressed people, but for the past what, 15-20 years, they paled in comparison to a Ford or Chevy.
> 
> Jeep was all they really had going for them, but they ruined that too.


Couldn't agree more. Without starting a debate here, it seems like people who want a car-like feeling will buy a Silverado, people who want a real trucky, yet durable feel as well as a lot of hauling capability will buy a Super Duty, and people who like a flashy kind of big (ex: big rims, like those 20" on the 1500 a few years ago that were always stolen) with lower quality go Dodge. It's a shame that with as great as Cummins is, they keep signing the contract with Chrysler. If I wasn't so die hard Ford Truck and had over twice the amount of cash for it, I'd be doing a 5.9 Cummins swap into the Excursion. Powerstrokes sound great, but it's no match to a straight piped 5.9 Cummins from the late '90s/early '00s. Pair that bad boy to a built 5 speed and it's a regular rollin-coal machine that'll pull anything!

I once saw a Youtube video of a 12V 5.9 or early 24V in a sled pull. The truck looked in decent shape, no rust or anything. Still had the paint on it even! Got about 3/4 of the way down the track and the frame bent in half. Now that's a bad day!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> They can't make a good truck either. Apparently the new Ram has impressed people, but for the past what, 15-20 years, they paled in comparison to a Ford or Chevy.Jeep was all they really had going for them, but they ruined that too.


Except they have to run the Wrangler line 24/7 with 3 shifts and still sell every one that rolls out the door.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought I read recently that the Dodge Dart has not been selling well?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Except they have to run the Wrangler line 24/7 with 3 shifts and still sell every one that rolls out the door.


The Pentastar engine may very well by Chrysler's saving grace. It is a GREAT engine. Their 8-speed automatics made a big difference as well in their car lineup. 

Before that, the current Wrangler was an under-powered POS that was useless off-road without any low-end torque or a decent transmission.

The new GC is nice too. Pre-2012, not so much.

But then they've also got the Liberty (still using the same technology as it had when it debuted 11 years ago, and that awful underpowered 3.7L), Patriot, Compass...never big sellers for them after the 07 model year. They tried to enter the small SUV market after the original Liberty and failed miserably.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I thought I read recently that the Dodge Dart has not been selling well?​


Yes I read an article where Marchionne said the Dart was a flop, only selling around 5000 a month.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

whoever designed the exterior of the dart .... sighhhh


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I've got to tell you the Dart is pretty **** fast and fun to drive with the manual trans and 180hp.


Isn't it 160hp? The 2.4L, 184hp engine isn't out yet.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You're right. I made a mistake in the original post concerning the HP. It was still fast though.

And about the 3.6 Pentastar motor - I just got rid of my 2012 Wrangler because there was a design issue leading to cylinder head failures on models before the 2013 model year. They redesigned the heads (twice). I didn't like the way Chrysler seemed to be stonewalling the issue. They've been pretty good about covering the head replacements under warranty.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Dart did not sell well at first because most of the models that arrived at the dealer were manuals at first. Sergio did not say the Dart was a flop. He said he was unhappy that the 9 speed was not available for the Dart at the start. It looked like the current powertrains were a compromise before the 9 speed is available. I will say the base powertrain of the Dart (2.0L engine and Hyundai powertech auto) is a very smooth powertrain and kicks the pants off of the Cruze LS powertrain. I didn't care for the Dart turbo- not because of the ddct- because the engine was kind of noisy and coarse and did not offer much more pep then the base engine.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Dart did not sell well at first because most of the models that arrived at the dealer were manuals at first. Sergio did not say the Dart was a flop. He said he was unhappy that the 9 speed was not available for the Dart at the start.


He also had issues with the profitability of the Dart. Don't get me wrong, I like the Dart because it is Alfa based. I am looking forward to the return of Alfa thru this merger. I own an Alfa.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> He also had issues with the profitability of the Dart. Don't get me wrong, I like the Dart because it is Alfa based. I am looking forward to the return of Alfa thru this merger. I own an Alfa.


Yes he did, but he also mentioned how much equipment is on the Dart for the price and I agree with him. GM is buying back my Cruze this afternoon and I am going next door with my check and getting a Dart Limited. If everyone is polite to me I will update people my thoughts about the Dart. I just could not keep inhaling coolant while GM and my dealer try to fix this issue- after 8 months and multiple visits with no fix I had enough. After driving my dad's 200 for a week recently I was just blown away how much Fiat has changed Chrysler, they are not the same company they were.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Yes he did, but he also mentioned how much equipment is on the Dart for the price and I agree with him. GM is buying back my Cruze this afternoon and I am going next door with my check and getting a Dart Limited. If everyone is polite to me I will update people my thoughts about the Dart. I just could not keep inhaling coolant while GM and my dealer try to fix this issue- after 8 months and multiple visits with no fix I had enough. After driving my dad's 200 for a week recently I was just blown away how much Fiat has changed Chrysler, they are not the same company they were.


Which engine?

If you think GM dealers are bad...boy are you in for a surprise when it comes time to have something covered under warranty by Chrysler.

Nonetheless, good luck with the new car!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> GM is buying back my Cruze this afternoon and I am going next door with my check and getting a Dart Limited. If everyone is polite to me I will update people my thoughts about the Dart.


I wish you the best with your new car. Let us know how you like it. If I had the coolant issue you are having I would be looking for a replacement vehicle too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> GM is buying back my Cruze this afternoon and I am going next door with my check and getting a Dart Limited.


You can do what ever you want with your money but I would never buy a first year car from any company.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

spacedout said:


> You can do what ever you want with your money but I would never buy a first year car from any company.


So what choices do I have in the C class? My 2012Cruze was a second year and it was a lemon, Civic is first year, Focus is second year, Elantra is second year.....most of the C class cars are new with the exception of the Corolla which is too old. My father and my extended family are employees or retirees of Chrysler. I got a good discount- got a 25K Dart for 13K after my check from GM, employee price and a rebate. Only reason I bought a Cruze was that Chrysler did not have a good fuel economy C class car at the time when I needed one. I did not get the turbo- I got the 2.0L world engine and a Hyundai automatic that is used in the Elantra. The engine is a world engine designed by Hyundai/Mitsubishi/Chrysler. Hyundai uses a derivative of the engine in their cars. I well know what I am getting into- I have had Chrysler cars for 30 years with the exception of my Cruze which turned out to be a lemon.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Picked up the car yesterday. If you guys want I can post more detailed impressions in the "other car" forum.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

About the SS Cruze, in Australia "SS" has always been a V8 Commodore and the 6 cylinder version was just "S", which is most likely why the Cruze sport versions are either SRI or SRI-V.


----------

